# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Acilen "Farklı Ölkücüler" Aranıyor!

## bozok

*Acilen "Farklı ülkücüler" Aranıyor!*



_Kaset komplosunun kamuoyunda ters tepmesi ve komploların arkasında AKP'nin bulunduğu görüşünün yaygınlaşması üzerine AKP ve cemaat kesimi, kaset olayını -daha önce CHP'ye yapıldığı gibi- "MHP'nin içine" fatura etmek için telaşlı bir faaliyet başlattı.
_

AKP'yi Türkiye resmen bölünene kadar iktidarda tutmaya çalışan güçler, MHP'nin başına örülen kaset komplosunu yamayacakları "farklı ülkücüler" arıyor....

Kaset komplosunun kamuoyunda ters tepmesi ve komploların arkasında AKP'nin bulunduğu görüşünün yaygınlaşması üzerine AKP ve cemaat kesimi, kaset olayını -daha önce CHP'ye yapıldığı gibi- "MHP'nin içine" fatura etmek için telaşlı bir faaliyet başlattı.

İlk yöntem olarak, önde gelen bir MHP'lin kişisel bilgisayarına veri yüklemek ve bu kişiyi "komploların adresi" olarak ifşa etmek düşünüldü ancak plana erken uynanan MHP yönetimi, yapılan hazırlığı kamuoyuna açıklayarak yeni bir komplonun önünü kesti. Bilgisayarına virüs yerleştirilecek kişinin ümit üzdağ olduğu tahmin edildi; çünkü üzdağ geçmişte Devlet Bahçeli'ye muhalefet etmiş ve genel başkanlığa adaylığını koymak istemiş bir isim olarak "farklı ülkücü" profiline uyuyordu.

Planın erken deşifre olması üzerine, seçim öncesi ara verilen klasik Ergenekon operasyonlarına yeniden dönmek zorunda kalındı. ünceki gün gerçekleşen yeni bir "Ergenekon dalgası" ile aralarında İstanbul ülkü Ocakları eski Başkanı Erdem Karakoç ve Avukat Mehmet Taşdelen'in de bulunduğu 17 "eski ve yeni" ülkücü gözaltına alındı. Gözaltı gerekçesi,* "Bahçeli'nin Diyarbakır mitingine yönelik provokasyon hazırlığı yapmak!"*

Ancak MHP bu kez de oyuna gelmedi ve Devlet Bahçeli, aralarında "küskünlerin" de bulunduğu gözaltındaki tüm ülkücülere sahip çıkarak ğHali hazırda gözaltında bulunan dava arkadaşlarımızın başına geleceklerden ve bundan sonraki yaşanacak olumsuzluklardan Başbakan ve hükümeti birinci derecede sorumlu olacaktırğ açıklamasını yaptı.

AKP'yi içine düştüğü itibar ve güven kaybından kurtarmaya çalışanlar fellik fellik olayları yıkabilecekleri "farklı" ülkücü" ararken, MHP'ye yakın yayın yapan Ortadoğu gazetesi, "farklı ülkücüler" adlı sitede çıkan yazıların Mümtazer Türköne tarafından yazıldığını öne sürdü. Ortadoğu gazetesinin haberinde, ğTesadüf olabilir mi? Tek kalemden çıktığı belli olan Farklı ülkücülerğin yazılarını Mümtazer Türköne mi yazmaktadır. Buu sitelerin altından hep ünder Aytaç ve Mümtazer Türköneğnin çıkmasını kamuoyunun takdirine bırakıyoruzğğ denildi.

Tansu üiller'e danışmanlık yaparken "Devlet için kurşun atan da, kurşun yiyen de kahramandır" vecizesine imza atan Türköne, Fethullah Gülen cemaatine demitrledikten sonra ücalan'a generallik ünvanı verilmesini önerecek kadar "farklı bir ülkücülük" ortaya koymuştu.. -------------------


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 1 Haziran 2011

----------

